# Time Filling - I Need Something To Do



## kjs1979 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi All, I have been checking in on the threads here for a while now but only just got round to registering because I have a question.

I have been back on the coast a year now. I´m all sorted and squared away in terms of the paper-work required etc. I already had most of it. I´m working. I have a good job working 8 hours a day 5 days a week and with good conditions.

This presents to me a problem though. I have too much time on my hands. I´m home most days by 3pm and I have nothing to do. I´m not a sun worshiper and tend to find myself parked in front of the tv doing very little. To be honest. This depresses me. This is not the life-style I am used to. I´m used to friends, socializing and doing good things for the people around me.

In the UK outside of work I did volunteer work for St John Ambulance as a first aider. I was also a Badger Leader with St John (kids section). In addition I always had 3 children on my "books" who were struggling with their reading who I got up to speed and in most cases ahead of their reading age. I was also a moderator for "Freecycle" (now freegle lol).

As you can imagine. With the reading classes 5 late afternoons a week, Adult St John training and meetings twice a week. Badger meetings twice a week. St John medical cover at weekends and ad-hoc moderating of Freecycle all as well as my full time job I was quite a busy bee. I admit I made a small income from the reading teaching but this wasn´t the primary reason I did it.

Have any of you kind people got any advice of what I can do worthwhile on the coast to fill my time and drag me away from the television. I´m 32 and like to be active. But I´m at a loss as to where to look.

Regards

CRAIG


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I dont know if there is any voluntary work in this area, but maybe if you go to your local foreigners office/ayuntamiento, they'll advise you??? If you're in Torrequebrada, just "up the road" from me, I would guess that your local foreigners office is up in the Pueblo??

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I very rarely watch TV. As a hobby I paint (watercolours) I also do a bit of writing, partly for my own entertainment but I also write an occasional newsletter which goes to about 98 e-mail addresses here in Spain, in UK, USA, South America, the Middle East, Germany, France, from where it gets forwarded to a number of others. I try to make the newsletter interesting and include a but of educational material too and we even made a short video recently for a teacher in USA who wanted something for her students on the production of olive oil. 

As you see, although I am retired, I am quite busy. You could write a book, a number of other expats have done so with varying degrees of success, some of them have been really hilarious, others were not (being very very generous).


----------



## kjs1979 (Apr 10, 2011)

jojo said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. I dont know if there is any voluntary work in this area, but maybe if you go to your local foreigners office/ayuntamiento, they'll advise you??? If you're in Torrequebrada, just "up the road" from me, I would guess that your local foreigners office is up in the Pueblo??
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi JoJo, thanks for the welcome. 

I disagree with you been just "up the road". I´m only by the Mercadona but a few weeks ago I lent my car to a friend for the week. 

Saying to myself that the train station at Torremuelle is "just up the road". Believe me hiking up the dual carriageway then up past the college to the train station every day is not "just up the road" hahaha.

I went into the town hall a couple of weeks ago and got the most bizarre look when I said I was looking for voluntary work. They asked if I was confused in what I was asking for and if I was really looking for the employment office.

Although I would love to do something in first aid again I fear my Spanish is not up to that plus I am told none of my certifications (although in date) are valid here. I have my pool lifeguard qualification but again it´s not valid here.

It would be so easy to go to the "pub" everyday and socialise that way but it´s just not me. :/

I´m good for the next week. My sister will arrive with my nephews and niece. The youngest (now 6) he has not been taught to swim yet. So my free time will be taken up by that and entertaining the family. However, after a week they will go and it will be back to nothing to do.

I know so many people would love to have the luxury of doing nothing outside of work. But, personally, I hate it. haha.

CRAIG


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

kjs1979 said:


> Hi JoJo, thanks for the welcome.
> 
> I disagree with you been just "up the road". I´m only by the Mercadona but a few weeks ago I lent my car to a friend for the week.
> 
> ...



Get away !!! Thats my local Mercadona and its no more than a mile tops!!!!!!!!! Ok, the station is at the top of a hill, a bit of a trek 

I know that there are three international schools in this area - you must be living on top of one of them. Have you asked if they need any voluntary help with afterschool activities???? 

Jo xxx


----------



## Adrofex (Apr 8, 2011)

Photography?

Here in Galicia we have lots of amazing scenery that keeps me busy during my free time. If you don't already have one, invest in a semi-decent camera and use that as an excuse to get out of the house.

When I first moved here I was only working 12 hours a week (o_0) but getting a good income (the benefits of working for the government). My wife had stayed in the UK, partly because of her work there and also due to her Visa restrictions (she's a Thai National). So, I've spent many a lonely morning/afternoon/evening wondering what to do.

The benefit of photography is that it gets you moving, and if you accompany that with a regular facebook update on your latest trek you'll find that you can get out of the routine of sitting in front of the TV all day.

Hope this helps!


----------



## kjs1979 (Apr 10, 2011)

jojo said:


> Get away !!! Thats my local Mercadona and its no more than a mile tops!!!!!!!!! Ok, the station is at the top of a hill, a bit of a trek
> 
> I know that there are three international schools in this area - you must be living on top of one of them. Have you asked if they need any voluntary help with afterschool activities????
> 
> Jo xxx


That 90 second drive you do to the Mercadona here is not as short as it seems. Well, not at 7 in the morning carrying your lap-top for work and nursing your cup of coffee in the thermo cup (and usually trying to balance the jam on toast somewhere because I was up too late to eat it at the table) 

Not thought of that. Although, the internationals are all private are they not? So I would imagine they employ people for that. I guess the local state ones might be worth a shot.

CRAIG


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

kjs1979 said:


> That 90 second drive you do to the Mercadona here is not as short as it seems. Well, not at 7 in the morning carrying your lap-top for work and nursing your cup of coffee in the thermo cup (and usually trying to balance the jam on toast somewhere because I was up too late to eat it at the table)
> 
> Not thought of that. Although, the internationals are all private are they not? So I would imagine they employ people for that. I guess the local state ones might be worth a shot.
> 
> CRAIG



Get up earlier :eyebrows:!! I thought of the internationals cos they speak English and use the English curriculum and a volunteer maybe just as useful to them and it may lead to a paid post if you prove yourself?!?

Jo xxx


----------



## kjs1979 (Apr 10, 2011)

jojo said:


> Get up earlier :eyebrows:!! I thought of the internationals cos they speak English and use the English curriculum and a volunteer maybe just as useful to them and it may lead to a paid post if you prove yourself?!?
> 
> Jo xxx


This is true. Although I would never be interested in a paid position. I have my job and love it. This is more about doing good with my free time and keeping me busy. Instead of sitting on my backside most of the time.

As for getting up earlier. It´s difficult. No problem with the car but that extra half hour for a week to get to the train station was a killer. Always running late I was. haha

CRAIG


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

If you have a garden then grow food not only to eat but to preserve. People only think of jars of jam but you can 'can' (jar) fruit, vegetables, stews, soups etc; I do quite a bit myself, ready for the end of the world.

Get down an expat pub or two, expand your sphere of chums and find out what they do.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Craig

Sounds like you are fairly fit, why not get a bicycle and join a cycling club, or tennis, golf, chasing the señoritas.

Come on man you are 32, just go for it, I do and I am more than twice your age!!

There is nothing wrong with bars or pubs, wonderful places to meet people, you don't have to drink alcohol, find yourself a Spanish local bar, in no time at all you will have friends.

Me, I walk, cycle, watch birds and grow things, not enough time in the day,

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You say your Spanish isn´t very good - so why not buckle down and get it to the point where you can make good use of it?

There are lots of online resources, exercise books, conversation groups, classes etc. which you could make use of. Then you could help Spanish people with their English, or help other English people who don´t have any Spanish at all, and get to know lots of people while doing good at the same time!


----------



## kjs1979 (Apr 10, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> You say your Spanish isn´t very good - so why not buckle down and get it to the point where you can make good use of it?
> 
> There are lots of online resources, exercise books, conversation groups, classes etc. which you could make use of. Then you could help Spanish people with their English, or help other English people who don´t have any Spanish at all, and get to know lots of people while doing good at the same time!


My Spanish is OK. My day to day life at work is conducted in Spanish. However, I just do not feel that it is good enough to be used in a "medical" situation (if I was to do something along the lines of St John).

I would love to help Spanish with their English. It´s finding them which I am having trouble with :/.
If I can help anyone in their lives it would be great. Even taking pensioners shopping etc. In England I would go to age concern or help the aged for this. I just can´t seem to find the groups here.

CRAIG


----------



## kjs1979 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hepa said:


> Craig
> 
> Sounds like you are fairly fit, why not get a bicycle and join a cycling club, or tennis, golf, chasing the señoritas.
> 
> ...


I have lots of friends. I am reguarly out for coffee with them. I rollerblade in Torremolinos with a good group of friends every couple of weeks. What I am missing is something worthwhile. Something that helps people. Something I ask for nothing in return. Like I have touched upon I asked in the town hall for a list of volutary work groups. They thought I was barmy. haha


----------



## Adrofex (Apr 8, 2011)

kjs1979 said:


> I have lots of friends. I am reguarly out for coffee with them. I rollerblade in Torremolinos with a good group of friends every couple of weeks. What I am missing is something worthwhile. Something that helps people. Something I ask for nothing in return. Like I have touched upon I asked in the town hall for a list of volutary work groups. They thought I was barmy. haha


You could give private English classes. The autonomous governments are pushing for more English-based classes in schools, as a result many native-Spanish teachers are looking to brush up/improve their English skills. Try advertising at the local school. If you change your mind and decide to make some kind of income from this, you'll find that it's a fairly lucrative business.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

What about contacting Cudeca? That's a charity that has a cancer hospice and they welcome volunteers: Cudeca Foundation¸ Cancer Hospice¸ Costa del Sol. I'm sure that would utilise some of your wonderful St John's experience... 
The animal shelters are also very open to helpers and would welcome help walking dogs etc?

Oh and there are scout groups here as I saw them packing bags in Iceland last Christmas...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

kjs1979 said:


> My Spanish is OK. My day to day life at work is conducted in Spanish. However, I just do not feel that it is good enough to be used in a "medical" situation (if I was to do something along the lines of St John).
> 
> I would love to help Spanish with their English. It´s finding them which I am having trouble with :/.
> If I can help anyone in their lives it would be great. Even taking pensioners shopping etc. In England I would go to age concern or help the aged for this. I just can´t seem to find the groups here.
> ...


Age Concern España are always looking for volunteers! Especially if you can speak Spanish!

I´m sure if you put up notices in Spanish bars and cafes you could find people looking for help with their English. We get people asking us all the time here - for themselves and for their kids.


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Have you ever thought about volunteering at SEPA? the Spanish equine rescue yard? I dont know how far away you are from it (it's between Alhaurin de la Torre and Alhaurin el grande)

I intend on hopefully volunteering there when I get to Alhaurin at the end of the month. 

Good luck!


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

the dog rescue centres are DESPERATE for volunteers - dog walkers, kennel cleaning duties and the like.

The poor dogs are basically imprisoned in their kennels for most of the day - some don't get daily walks just because there is not enough time/people to help out

If you are interested there are plenty of rescues around that we can advise you on! (Torre, Coin, Fuengi, La Cala)


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Donz I could do a morning a week from the beginning of may? I'm in Alhaurin


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hi that's fab!!  ok there are the following:

Animals In Distress (AID) in Alhaurin / Coin [email protected] or call (0034) 626 942 427 Speak to Joe or Janice 

PAD in Fuengirola (technically Mijas but literally just by the Miramar shopping centre) [email protected] or call (+34) 952 46 92 54 speak to Mags

ACE are in La Cala [email protected] or call 0034-652828358 

There are others too but these are the ones I have immediate access to details 

AID & ACE I would say are the most desperate for help - please let them know that Donna at In The Doghouse passed on their details


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't know your area but here on the Costa Blanca we have organisations called HELP. There are several branches.

They have volunteers to do all sorts of things to help expats in the area. I know here they are desperate for more volunteers.

Do you get the local expat paper? You might find something like that in there. Is there not a paper like Costa Blanca News in your area? They have a section on charity events.

Come back and let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> I don't know your area but here on the Costa Blanca we have organisations called HELP. There are several branches.
> 
> They have volunteers to do all sorts of things to help expats in the area. I know here they are desperate for more volunteers.
> 
> ...


There's the Sur in English down that way


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I found these two lists of charities in Andalucia/Costa del Sol. I don't know if any of these would be of interest

Charities in Andalucía, Charity association Málaga, Costa del Sol, Spain.

Helplines & Support Groups on the Costa del Sol, Spain - AngloINFO Costa del Sol (Spain)


----------

